# AJAX und J2EE



## Gast (3. Mrz 2008)

in wie weit haben AJAX und J2EE miteinander zu tun?
AJAX ist ja das asynchrone Abfragen eines PHP- Scrips auf dem Server, eine Client J2EE ist ja dann so etwas ähnliches wie AJAX, oder liege ich da ganz falsch,

lg


----------



## byte (3. Mrz 2008)

Da liegst Du ganz falsch. AJAX bedeutet im Grunde nichts anderes, als dass nicht die ganze Seite im Browser per Request/ Response aktualisiert wird sondern nur Teile des DOM-Baums. Das hat erstmal überhaupt nichts mit PHP oder J2EE zu tun. Du kannst prinzipiell jede Websprache um AJAX erweitern, die auf HTML basiert.

Lies doch erstmal z.B. bei Wikipedia nach, was die einzelnen Begriffe bedeuten (AJAX, J2EE). Danach kannst Du versuchen, die Begriffe in einen Zusammenhang zu bringen und bei Bedarf hier nochmal fragen.


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2008)

OK, J2EE ist für verteilte Anwedungen und AJAX ist für das hin- und herschicken zwischen den Client und Server- Anwendungen zuständig,
Aber beide haben die Client- Server Struktur,


----------



## thE_29 (3. Mrz 2008)

Das GWT (google, webtoolkit) "basiert"  auf Java! Also du machst ne Homepage in Java Code mit den google Zeugs und der macht dir ne AJAX HP 
Wenn ich Zeit hab gucke ich mir das mal näher an!


----------



## byte (3. Mrz 2008)

Wo gings hier um GWT?  ???:L


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mrz 2008)

ich geb da mal meinen senf dazu:
ajax bedeutet doch nur, dass ich asynchron über javascript anfragen an einen server stellen kann. ob dieser request dann an eine php seite oder an ein servlet geht ist ja dann egal.

könnte theoretisch in einer ajax anwendung php mit servlets mischen...



> eine Client J2EE


??

also:
J2EE ist eine Samlung von Techniken und APIs (Programmierschnittstellen), Servlets, JSP, EJB, usw....

php seiten sind im ehesten mit JSPs vergleichbar, stichwort: dynamische webseiten....

ajax... asynchrone request... sprich die seite wird nicht neu geladen und das ergebnis, kann über javascript in den dom baum eingefügt werden.

gwt: swing ähnlicher javacode wird in html, css und javascript übersetzt...

so hab ich das verstanden...


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2008)

Ein Servlet könnte die Requests für eine phpseite per cgi an php weiterleiten und das Ergebnis ausgeben.
Dann hättest du php mit servlets.


----------

